# So the Hydro Pro 32 didn't make the cut at my house.



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

Well guys, my Hydro Pro didn't do very well in its first outing yesterday. What a let down.

We had about 2 inches of wet snow in CT yesterday. My new pride and joy only managed to throw it about 3 feet. Everything was running perfectly, except the heavy snow kicked the beasts butt. Then it clogged. Yep, it was plowing the two inches, not throwing it.

The light shines in your eyes and does not light the path. The machine needs to be engaged in forward in order to make a turn so every turn is an event. Every time you want to change the chute direction you have to fight and wrestle with that "design improvement". Further, anyone who thinks that chute control design disaster is going to last for 15 or 20 years is kidding themselves.

Lucky for me I have purchased many items, tractors, lawn mowers, and three other Ariens snow blowers from my dealer. When I called and told him how disappointed I was he came and picked the blower up and refunded my $3,100 no questions asked. 

Later in the afternoon I had a HONDA 928 Hydro (wheel drive) delivered to my house for a test drive in MY driveway in MY snow. The 9hp Honda took that same wet slushy **** and LAUNCHED it like a rocket at least 35 to 40 feet away. It's the little red machine that CAN! Everything about it looks and feels as if it is meant to last forever, and it runs and handles like a dream. SOLD!

We are expecting 6 inches of snow and ice this coming weekend, so after having the chance to clear the entire property with the HONDA I will try to return with a full review.

I got laughed at tonight for waxing my snowblower. Now I'm very happy with my decision.


----------



## Snowcone (Jul 17, 2013)

I purchased the same snowblower this year and have used it twice. The first time it threw snow high above the telephone pole wires. The second time was a really wet cement type snow. That was tossed about 10 feet max. These things are beastly loud and hard to turn but they do feel substantial. And the light on them is bright enough to drive a car with. I imagine I will be worn out long before it is.

Also, did you notice the oil drain? Yeah that looks like a messy project. But I've found online oil drain tubes that you can screw into the block where the drain is and leave it. Do a google search and you'll find it.

The auger also could use some grease zerks. Until I figure out a solution I used brake caliper grease on the ends of them as well as the chute worm gear and under the chute tube on the white plastic liner. It's water proof and low temp grease. It should keep things running smooth and help keep the water, salt and sand out of places it doesn't belong. Until I figure out a zerk solution that is.

Merry Christmas


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Snowcone said:


> I purchased the same snowblower this year and have used it twice. The first time it threw snow high above the telephone pole wires. The second time was a really wet cement type snow. That was tossed about 10 feet max. These things are beastly loud and hard to turn but they do feel substantial. And the light on them is bright enough to drive a car with. I imagine I will be worn out long before it is.
> 
> Also, did you notice the oil drain? Yeah that looks like a messy project. But I've found online oil drain tubes that you can screw into the block where the drain is and leave it. Do a google search and you'll find it.
> 
> ...


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

If it was throwing snow "high above the telephone pole wires" he has the HONDA.


----------



## CraZySteve (Nov 1, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Snowcone, it's very difficult to tell which snow blower you are talking about. Which blower do you own? Ariens or Honda?


I agree - it would be nice for users to indicate the snowblower type. It is quite easy to add to your signature...

In regards to the OP - I will leave my comments as this... "Enjoy your HONDA"


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

I believe what you were experiencing with your Pro 32 was the result of excessive impeller to housing gap in addition to the -small- volume of wet snow. Small volumes of snow is where you'll notice these larger gaps having negative effects on throwing distance, etc, as there is not enough snow to fill the impeller housing and it just ends up getting by the gap because of centripetal force. Couple this with the wet stuff and you'll see plugging issues as well as short throwing distances. Honda blowers have much smaller gaps between the end of the impeller and the housing. I have no doubt that if you had a good snowfall, even the same wet stuff, the Ariens would have performed well. The first thing I did to my Pro 32 was put a metal impeller kit on it to close the gap to what a typical Honda is. The Pro 32 has the power, impeller tip speed/rpm's and impeller size needed to throw lots of heavy snow.

As far as the headlight, yeah, it sucks and does blind you. I made a deflector for it last year and this year I'm installing CREE LED's, which make a HUGE difference.


See the photos/video below:


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

My recently purchased Ariens 926DLE (2006 Pro model) handled our last big storm of 9" of wet heavy snow with ease & threw it a good 20-25'. Personally, I wouldn't judge a new blower based on 2" of snow. Heck, I wouldn't even bother wasting my time with that little amount.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Runner50 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't judge a new blower based on 2" of snow.


I agree, for the reasons I stated above.

Single stage units are better used for such small snow events.


----------



## Snowcone (Jul 17, 2013)

I bought a honda 928 wheeled version.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Good for you Snowcone. You won't have any problems moving snow now!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

FairfieldCT said:


> Well guys, my Hydro Pro didn't do very well in its first outing yesterday. What a let down.
> 
> We had about 2 inches of wet snow in CT yesterday. My new pride and joy only managed to throw it about 3 feet. Everything was running perfectly, except the heavy snow kicked the beasts butt. Then it clogged. Yep, it was plowing the two inches, not throwing it.


Every snowblower is designed for a specific purpose.
A Hydro Pro is not intended for 2" of wet slush..
its designed for 2-feet of cold snow.

Ironically, a wimpy single-stage will out perform the largest and most powerful 2-stage in slush..because its better suited to the task..So 2" of slush isnt really a good test of the capabilities of a large Pro-level 2-stage...If you had had a foot of more of "normal" snow, you would probably be singing the praises of the Ariens..

But still, glad you found a machine you are happier with! thats all that counts..

(and yes, around here, 2" of wet slush simply is not cleared!  its not worth it..not with a 2-stage anyway..I have had 3" of snow on the driveway for a few days..im waiting for a few more inches before I break out the snowblower..)

Scot


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> Every snowblower is designed for a specific purpose.
> A Hydro Pro is not intended for 2" of wet slush..
> its designed for 2-feet of cold snow.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the comment. It was more snow than slush, but either way the machine wasn't throwing well, it wasn't tracking well, and the light was blinding me. Honestly in my heart I wanted the Honda all along and the larger Ariens just seemed to make more sense. 

Now having had the opportunity to play with both in my driveway for my taste the Honda definitely gets the nod. Is exhumes quality in every way and feels like it can be around for 30 years. 

As for clearing 2 inches..... I was just looking to try my new toy. Although tonight just 24 hours later it's 8 degrees outside and the 2 inches of wet stuff folks drove over is now lumpy bumpy rock solid treacherous ice. 

And you're going to lol, but I know all about "around here". I spent my four years undergrad at St Bonaventure in Olean. I love the southern tier, and made many trips to buffalo in white out lake effect snow for Duffs wings and beer.

Have a great holiday everybody.


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

JRHAWK9 said:


> I believe what you were experiencing with your Pro 32 was the result of excessive impeller to housing gap in addition to the -small- volume of wet snow. Small volumes of snow is where you'll notice these larger gaps having negative effects on throwing distance, etc, as there is not enough snow to fill the impeller housing and it just ends up getting by the gap because of centripetal force. Couple this with the wet stuff and you'll see plugging issues as well as short throwing distances. Honda blowers have much smaller gaps between the end of the impeller and the housing. I have no doubt that if you had a good snowfall, even the same wet stuff, the Ariens would have performed well. The first thing I did to my Pro 32 was put a metal impeller kit on it to close the gap to what a typical Honda is. The Pro 32 has the power, impeller tip speed/rpm's and impeller size needed to throw lots of heavy snow.
> 
> As far as the headlight, yeah, it sucks and does blind you. I made a deflector for it last year and this year I'm installing CREE LED's, which make a HUGE difference.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply. The lights look awesome, and so does the impeller mod. I'm not that handy. Seriously though, you paid $3000 for a snowblower. You should not need to modify it to fix all the design flaws. If the light shines in your eyes and my eyes it must have blinded the engineer too, no? Same deal with the impeller. For three grand (that's a LOT of money) it should come standard with a proper tolerance. 

Enjoy the machine, have fun in the snow, and enjoy the holiday!


----------



## jnovak01 (Nov 23, 2011)

Could you post some pictures of your Cree LED's. Seems like a really nice improvement over the OEM light.

Thank you


----------

